# Pancakes



## rdknb (Jun 5, 2010)

I have never has sour dough pancakes and have seen other make then here, so I took starter out of fridge and got it ready last night then added:

2 cups starter

1 egg,

2 tablespoons sugar,

4 tablespoons olive oil

1 tablespoon warm water

1 teaspoon baking soda

1/2 teaspoon salt

Starter ready








and







I have to say they were GREAT.  My next bread item I think will be sour dough cinnamon buns

ty for looking


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the recipe. That one pic is a $$$ shot, it instantly made me hungry for pancakes. Congrats to you, and a thumbs up too!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 5, 2010)

I definitely echo Rich's comments. Now I want some pancakes!!


----------



## squirrel (Jun 6, 2010)

Yummmm. I love having pancakes and bacon for dinner sometimes. Great picture!


----------

